# Co2&fm200



## aati badri (11 مايو 2010)

سبق أن رفعت كتالوجات للCo2&FM200
لكن كان الإسم مضلل شوية
رفعتها باسم زميلنا وحبيبنا واستاذنا
المهندس محمد -ميكانيك( بالانجليزي)حا تسهر معاي
(ويمكن دا مخالف لقوانين الموقع الى حد ما بأن يكون الاسم مطابق للمحتوى لذا اقدم إعتذاري)
وسوف أعيد وضع الرابط 
مع وعد بإثراء الموضوع بالجديد
وجاري البحث عن طريقة التصميم
وبرامج التصميم


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2010)

شركة 
KIDDE

http://ifile.it/hbx8wkr/Kidde.rar


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي ‏

الرابط في نفس الموضوع وبه كتالوجات كثيرة


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/2ens8f3/Fike.rar

شركة FIKE


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فى عطائك


----------



## baqi (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> بارك الله فى عطائك


 
وبارك الله فيك يازين الشباب


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2010)

baqi قال:


> شكرا لهذا الموضوع


 
ولك الشكر أجزله على المرور


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

تفاصيل ممتازة جدا وهاااااااااااااامة فى fm200 details


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سبق أن رفعت كتالوجات للco2&fm200
> لكن كان الإسم مضلل شوية
> رفعتها باسم زميلنا وحبيبنا واستاذنا
> المهندس محمد -ميكانيك( بالانجليزي)حا تسهر معاي
> ...


 
انت تسأل و الكمبيوتر يجيب
فاكر البرنامج الاذاعى ده
مرفق برامج التصميم يا جميل​


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

انت تسأل و الكمبيوتر يجيب
فاكر البرنامج الاذاعى ده
مرفق برامج التصميم يا جميل


يا الهي
الم اقل لكم الشاب دا آآآآآآآخر روعة
والله حفيت وراهم 
كل الشركات البنتعامل معهم قالوا دا رابع المستحيلات
ولازم تشتري(وانت عارف اليد قصيرة والعين بصيرة)
ودا بعشرات آلاف الدولارات
تشكر
ولا يستغرب العطاء من من علمنا معنى العطاء


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2010)

اما بالنسبة للتفاصيل و الكتالوجات و الحاجات ده :76:
فا الملفات المرفقة فيها المطلوب :85:
و الحلو يؤمر :28:

fm200
http://www.4shared.com/file/p-_xTodN/FM200.html

co2

http://www.4shared.com/file/cb-boUDF/CO2.html
​


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اما بالنسبة للتفاصيل و الكتالوجات و الحاجات ده :76:
> 
> فا الملفات المرفقة فيها المطلوب :85:
> و الحلو يؤمر :28:​
> ...


 
ياخي دا طوفان جمايل
مش يغرقنا بس
مش كفاية مطر الرياض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2010)

شرح خفيف للبرنامج
اولاًً قياس مساحة الغرفة المراد حمايتها من الحريق بنظام fm200
ثم تحديد ارتفاع الغرف و غالبا غرف الكهرباء تكون بدون سقف مستعار
ثم ادخال درجة حررة الغرفة و هى غالبا من 21 الى 27
ثم الضغط على calculate
يظهر لك حجم الغرفة 
كمية الغاز اللازم لها
و فى الاعلى تجد انه لك ان تختار عدد الفوهات و تجد الخيار ملون باللون الازرق
one nozzle
two nozzls
أما خيار الاربع فوهات فهو غير مناسب لهذه الغرفة 
و سيكون مناسب للغرف الكبيرة وعندها ربما سيكون خيار الفوهة الوحدة و ربما الاثنين غير مفعل ايضاً
بالضغط على الخيار المناسب سوف يظهر رسم شبكة المواسير و النظام
و الاحرف a b c
سوف تجد الاطوال الخاصة بها فى الجدول الموجود اسفل الرسمة
و به اقطار و اطوال و عدد الاكواع الاقصى لنظام للحفاظ على فقد الضغط المناسب لتدفق الغاز
و مهم جداً قراءة مقاس الفوهه و هو موجود فى الجدول على يسار الاسطوانة
بالتوفيق للجميع
ملحوظة:
اقصى حجم يقوم البرنامج بحسابه 412 متر مكعب

و فى حالة الغرف الصغيرة يتم اختيار فوهة واحدة

و فى انتظار الاستفسارات​ 



[/URL]​


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية
كلما احسن ظني فيك
تفوق حسن الظن العريض :77:
:77:
:77::77:
:77::77::77:
:77::77::77::77:
اللهم وفقه لما تحب وترضى
اللهم وفقه في دينه ودنياه
اللهم علمه ما لم يعلم
اللهم انفعه بما علمته


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

ما عايز انزلم في كمبيوتر البيت
وخايف حتى السبت يكونوا كملوا
جهز لي اسطوانة


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2010)

ملحق fm200 
مواصفات و جداول كميات ​


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ملحق fm200
> 
> 
> مواصفات و جداول كميات ​


الف الف شكر
يعني لازم تساهر بينا
ثار يعني
تصبح على خير ياصديقي


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

ملحق اخر
fm200
مخططات as built
ومواصفات​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

ملحق 3
برنامج اخر
و حسابات يدوية​


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

و فى انتظار الاستفسارات
ياهندسة أيش علاقة البرنامج بالأوتوكاد
يعني أصدقاء والا يحتاجوا للجنة مصالحة
وانت ما حا تقصر


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الف الف شكر
> يعني لازم تساهر بينا
> ثار يعني
> تصبح على خير ياصديقي


 
و انت من أهله

دنا بجهزلك الشغل من بالليل
علشان الفطار يكون دسم​


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

مفيش علاقة


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

ثم ادخال درجة حررة الغرفة و هى غالبا من 21 الى 27
سلام ياحبيب

غالبا والا يجب أن تكون؟؟
معلوماتي أنه البرنامج يحسب على 21 درجة
يعني تكييف الغرفة والمراوح لاتكفي
otherwise تعمل تعديل ليقابل الدرجة المتوقعة


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

صلاة الجمعة حا تفوتك


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

درجة الحرارة تكون زى ماتكون
على حسب درجة الحرارة سوف يعطى البرنامج كمية الغاز المطلوبة و المقابلة لدرجة الحرارة تلك


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

مين قال انى هنام


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

:77:
ياهندسة أنا شخصيا اكتفيت:20:
وأول مرة أكتفي بل وأتخم علميا:20:
يديك الصحة والعافية:28:
نتلاق في موضوع ال Steam
أوالLPG قريبا


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

lpg


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> درجة الحرارة تكون زى ماتكون
> على حسب درجة الحرارة سوف يعطى البرنامج كمية الغاز المطلوبة و المقابلة لدرجة الحرارة تلك


 لم أفهمك
أو لم تفهمني
يعني لو أدخلت للبرنامج درجة الحرارة 21 درجة
وكانت درجة حرارة الغرفة الحقيقية 30درجة
يكون في مشكلة صديق


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> مين قال انى هنام


 

........


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> درجة الحرارة تكون زى ماتكون
> على حسب درجة الحرارة سوف يعطى البرنامج كمية الغاز المطلوبة و المقابلة لدرجة الحرارة تلك


 أظن حتى الكونتينرات وكمية الغاز تحسب على تدفق عند ال21درجة


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> لم أفهمك
> أو لم تفهمني
> يعني لو أدخلت للبرنامج درجة الحرارة 21 درجة
> وكانت درجة حرارة الغرفة الحقيقية 30درجة
> يكون في مشكلة صديق


 
مفيش مشكلة يا عبدو لانك لما بتدخل درجة حرارة اقل من الحقيقية كمية الغاز المطلوب هتزيد شوية صغيرين
كمية الغاز تتناسب عكسى مع درجة الحرارة


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> أنا من قريت تاريخ الميلاد
> عرفت إنك عزوبي
> وحا تعرضني لحساب عسير مع الجماعة


 
فاطمة بتسلم عليك


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> مفيش مشكلة يا عبدو لانك لما بتدخل درجة حرارة اقل من الحقيقية كمية الغاز المطلوب هتزيد شوية صغيرين
> كمية الغاز تتناسب عكسى مع درجة الحرارة


 كـــــــــدة
ok


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> فاطمة بتسلم عليك


 '''''''


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> أظن حتى الكونتينرات وكمية الغاز تحسب على تدفق عند ال21درجة


 صح لانها اكبر كمية ممكن يحتاجها المكان لوكان بارد 
يعنى حاجة كده زى الفاكتور اوف سيفتى

المكان البارد يحتاج اف ام اكتر من المكان الساخن


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> معناها في مصر أو بيدعوا علي


 
اللى انا ادعيله هما كمان بيدعوله


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اللى انا ادعيله هما كمان بيدعوله


 تسلملهم
ويسلمولك
يا راقي يازين


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2010)

ملحق خاص
60 ميجا 
CO2

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ke9q7kHQ/ALL_CO2.html​


----------



## amr fathy (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2010)

amr fathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
أصالة عن نفسي
ونيابة عن أخي محمد
نشكرك


----------



## bajaj1990 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير...
واتمنى ان استزيد من علمك..


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ملحق 3
> 
> برنامج اخر
> و حسابات يدوية​


 
تعرف ياهندسة 
عندي صديق اسمه مستر كريسبي
وقال لي يا انا يا برنامج اخر 
قمت اخترته هو لانه معرفة قديمة وكدا
نرجو التنضيف واعادة الرفع
حكم اصله إحنا متعبين أوي


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2010)

تصميم fm200 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193833.html


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> تعرف ياهندسة
> عندي صديق اسمه مستر كريسبي
> وقال لي يا انا يا برنامج اخر
> قمت اخترته هو لانه معرفة قديمة وكدا
> ...


 
مش عرف مين كريسبى 
بس مش مشكلة
الرابط اهه

http://www.4shared.com/file/hNZzzccI/FM200_PROGRAM.html


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2010)

Threat detected! 
Scanned with Bitdefender Scanned with Norman Kaspersky: AV Engine failure

نفس المشكلة ياهندسة
وصاحبي طلع اسمه 
كاسبيرسكي
تسلم على الجهود


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2010)

شوف يا جميل البرنامج اسمه
firenet
بدور عليه على النت مش لاقيه
لو حد عنده البرنامج يحملهلنا ينوبه ثواب


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> شوف يا جميل البرنامج اسمه
> firenet
> بدور عليه على النت مش لاقيه
> لو حد عنده البرنامج يحملهلنا ينوبه ثواب


 
ما فهمت يا هندسة
البرنامجfirenet ليش
في الشركة نظام شبكة
ومحمية بواسطة
الكاسبيرسكي
حسب فهمي ممكن تنظيف برنامج الfm200 من الفيروسات واعادة رفعه


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://www.tycofis.co.uk/novec-1230-overview


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Novec/Home/Contact/Newsletter/


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (19 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## abs_mekawi (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
ويعطيك الصحة*


----------



## جدتى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت حد يعرفنى ايه ده لانى بجد مش عارف ايه ده


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## hooka (28 يونيو 2012)

اقسم بالله اجمد موضوع استفد منه ( طبعا بعد موضوع محاضرات م/ايمن عمر - مفيش خلاف عليه ) 

عشان الحلفان بس

يا رب بقدر كل معلومة استفيدنا بيه يزيحكم عن النار ويقربكم للجنة


----------



## husseincad (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عمر طلعت (11 يناير 2019)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## yousefegyp (2 أبريل 2019)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع​
​


----------

